# Rurouni Kenshin Kanzenban



## chubby (Feb 6, 2007)

Rurouni Kenshin is being re-released in Japan in 22 volumes in a limited edition set called Rurouni Kenshin Kanzenban. In the new volumes there are some updated sketches of the characters along with some colored images. The charachter re-design sketches are also a bit more "mature" in a way. The series is NOT being completely redrawn, just re-published in a limited edition set. Enjoy the pics! You can view the full gallery here.


*Spoiler*: _Himura Kenshin_ 



Not digging the scar across the nose, kinda cliche. It looks good alone, but with the other scar it just looks funny.


larger version





*Spoiler*: _Udo Jin-E/Kurogasa_ 



This just confuses me.


larger version





*Spoiler*: _Han'nya_ 



Much cooler than the original imo.





*Spoiler*: _Beshimi, Hyottoko, and Shikijo_ 



These sketches make them look much more freakish.





*Spoiler*: _Kamiya Kaoru_ 



Much cuter in these new sketches imo.


larger version


----------



## chubby (Feb 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Sagara Sanosuke_ 



Not bad, nothing too new though.


larger version





*Spoiler*: _Saito Hajime_ 



Very subtle differences, but they work

larger version





*Spoiler*: _Makimachi Misao_ 



Not much to see here.


larger version





*Spoiler*: _Shinomori Aoshi_ 



Looks a LOT like Jin from Samurai Champloo, other than the duds and haircut.


larger version





*Spoiler*: _Seijuro Hiko_ 



Waaaaaay too wierd looking seeing Hiko in a suit. Hermits don't wear suits!!!


larger version





*Spoiler*: _Yūkyūzan Anji_ 



What's the deal with his skin???


larger version


----------



## chubby (Feb 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Sadojima Hoji, Kariwa Henya, and Iwanbo_ 



tee-hee, Iwanbo has a pee-pee





*Spoiler*: _Sawagejo (Sword Hunter) Cho_ 



Still has a wierd hair style.





*Spoiler*: _Fuji, Saizuchi, Komagata Yumi, and Uonuma Usui_ 



Craziest sketches yet.





*Spoiler*: _Honjo Kamatari_ 



Lacking a little something in the crotch area this time around...


----------



## Crowe (Feb 6, 2007)

Damn, the sketches look nicer then the original in most cases imo. Sannosuke, Hiko <3


----------



## Woofie (Feb 6, 2007)

Aoshi looks a lot like Ishida Uryuu to me.  

I don't like what he's done to Kaoru - too much like some random eroge design, which are far too common these days. And Hiko seems to have gone to the same haidresser as Jiraiya.

Saito and Sanosuke look that bit more badass than they originally did, though.


----------



## Yak (Feb 6, 2007)

Buah. >_< I don't like half of it. Kaoru, Kenshin, Saito (!!!), Sano and Chou look more awesome than before. But god damn, what did they do to the rest?! They completely fucked up the Oniwa Banshu. Aoshi with glasses just looks horribly gay, Houji apparently is an Egyptian Pharao now, Jinne Udou looks like Orochimaru, Kamatari Honjo just looks stupid now, there are others that look halfway retarded and I can't even identify with their personality anymore.

Anji isn't even human anymore. He's apparently stone now. Horrible.

And I will never forgive Watsuki (if the new designs were actually made by him) what he did to Hiko. Seijuro Hiko, the man who looked hot, badass and slender now looks like some Sibirian bear or a barbaric retard who was squeezed into a tuxedo (wtf? why a tuxedo?!). Unforgiveable.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 6, 2007)

That's really weird. Iwambo was supposed to be humanoid so that no one would know he was actually a puppet but with that new version, how can anyone not notice something strange???

And that brainiac guy from Juppon Gatanna not only has his brain 5x bigger but it is also entirely exposed?! WTF? With these new designs, Kenshin will never be viewed as "closed to reality" anymore.

Kamatari looks HAWT though. I suspect he's a she this time. If not, then it's the biggest trap ever. More so than Haku and Luppi combined.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm not a really a fan of the re-designs to be honest, if it aint broke don't change it ><


----------



## Freija (Feb 6, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE THE NEW DESIGNS, except on Hiko, i don't like the clothes, BUT STILL AWESOME, IM SO BUYING THESE TOMES


----------



## Kent (Feb 6, 2007)

it's really noticable that Watsuki has progressed in drawing..It's really nice xDD *fangirl*


----------



## Nes Mikel (Feb 6, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> Kamatari looks HAWT though. I suspect he's a she this time. If not, then it's the biggest trap ever. More so than Haku and Luppi combined.



From the JP comments at the side, Kamatari is actually still a man, but has long since removed "that".


----------



## Gunners (Feb 6, 2007)

Meh I prefered the original, when I saw the title I thought he was gonna kick start the series again


----------



## JJ (Feb 6, 2007)

Kirin said:


> Meh I prefered the original, when I saw the title I thought he was gonna kick start the series again




I prefer the original sketches myself. The only three I really liked were Misao, Sanosuke, and Saitoh. I'm relieved that the original manga artwork is still in there. Notice that the covers so far that have been released have some revisions from the sketches (thank goodness - particular with regards to the scar). The fantastic part about seeing this is that it looks like the manga has been colorized! I wish they would release this in the states. 

You can also check out the official site at .


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 6, 2007)

Saito looks even cooler than before.  Some of these drawings get pretty out there though...like Anji and most of the Oniwaban.

There's also a distinct lack of Shishio(i dont see him on that page) and Enishi.

Kaoru just looks like Tomoe to me now, which is ok because I thought Tomoe looked better than Kaoru anyway

Cool find though


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 6, 2007)

Most of them are alright though Saito OWNS! Man, I did not think that there could be a way for him to be even more badass and it happens. And also, Kamatari looks...hot.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 6, 2007)

^That's Fuji...that's why he's with his brainy partner guy.


----------



## chubby (Feb 6, 2007)

Gatotsu87 said:


> ^That's Fuji...that's why he's with his brainy partner guy.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, right. Now it makes sense. I was looking at this little guy who's used for scale (like to show how large the character is compared to a normal person, you can see it on Iwanbo too) and wondering why Shishio was so huge in comparison. Damn, how did I not figure that out? If I could read Japanese I could've saved myself some embaressment!  I'm gonna go correct the mistake.

And yeah, There should be a redesign of Shishio (who actually wasn't that bad originally), and there DEFINITELY should be one of Yahiko. He was pretty plain looking, that always bugged me.


----------



## Gene (Feb 6, 2007)

Judging from the designs I'm guessing they are going for a more unrealistic approach than the original one.

To be honest I don't like most of them. The only redesign I like better than the original is Yumi. They should just leave RK as it is. ><


----------



## Ishin Shishi (Feb 6, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance, but does this mean the entire manga is going to be redrawn? That seems like a huge undertaking... especially for Watsuki who I'm sure has his hands full with other stuff.
Plus, this version of Hiko makes me wanna cry. It's horrible.


----------



## chubby (Feb 6, 2007)

Ishin Shishi said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but does this mean the entire manga is going to be redrawn? That seems like a huge undertaking... especially for Watsuki who I'm sure has his hands full with other stuff.
> Plus, this version of Hiko makes me wanna cry. It's horrible.


Your ignorance cannot be forgiven!!! 

XD, just kidding. Nope, the series isn't going to be redrawn. Its just being re-published and I guess Watsuki decided to draw sketches of the characters as he would if he were writing it now.


----------



## JJ (Feb 7, 2007)

chubby said:


> Your ignorance cannot be forgiven!!!
> 
> XD, just kidding. Nope, the series isn't going to be redrawn. Its just being re-published and I guess Watsuki decided to draw sketches of the characters as he would if he were writing it now.



That's all it is. No changes to the manga itself except for it's colorized!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 7, 2007)

Colors seems nice, why don't just come out with a new series instead of just republishing the same one.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 7, 2007)

Nes Mikel said:


> From the JP comments at the side, Kamatari is actually still a man, but has long since removed "that".



*Biggest trap ever!*

So important characters we haven't seen are Shisio, Tomoe and Enishi.


----------



## JJ (Feb 7, 2007)

_First_ click on the third button from the left

_Then_ click on 13.14 and 15.16 to see Shishio and Tomoe covers. 

I don't think a lot of people understand the term Kazenban. 



> (From wikipedia)An aizōban (愛蔵版, aizōban?) is a collector's edition volume. These volumes are generally more expensive and lavished with special features such as special covers created specifically for the edition, special paper used for the cover, higher quality paper, a special slipcase, and so on. Aizōban are generally printed in a limited run, thereby increasing the value and collectability of those few copies made. Generally only the most popular manga (such as Dragon Ball) are released in this format. Kanzenban (完全版, Kanzenban) is another term sometimes used to denote this kind of a special release. While the aizōban appellation emphasizes the value of the volumes, the term _kanzenban_ emphasizes their _completeness._


----------



## Spike (Feb 7, 2007)

That Hiko picture is pure love. His hair looks amazing.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 7, 2007)

JediJaina said:


> _First_ click on the third button from the left
> 
> _Then_ click on 13.14 and 15.16 to see Shishio and Tomoe covers.
> 
> I don't think a lot of people understand the term Kazenban.



Wait, those covers aren't using the new character designs?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 7, 2007)

The original drawings still pwns imo


----------



## Freija (Feb 7, 2007)

i dunno, i sorta loved the new Sanosuke and Kenshin look, his scar looks especially more badass


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 7, 2007)

Techno said:


> Judging from the designs I'm guessing they are going for a more unrealistic approach than the original one.



That's why I'm really loving this; the designs are so out there and could you imagine Kenshin taking place with all of these character designs and no one acting like anything's out of the ordinary ? It's so surreal and absurd and Watsuki it must have been so much fun to go all out on these characters without restraint. They need to do an OVA that uses these designs if they can't restart from Jump (haha, pun !) or something. I just imagine that this would be insanely fun and energetic if he could do it all over again and with the story he wanted to tell out of the way. I honestly think a retelling in one form or another would be as memorable as the original work, even if for completely different reasons.



HugeGuy said:


> *Biggest trap ever!*



LOL, Watsuki has really improved his ability to draw women; they are a lot cuter this time around and I think the overall designs are better if still sharing similar themes in terms of outfits. I think Busou Renkin did him a lot of good as a creator even if it didn't bring in that much money/accolades.


----------



## Gene (Feb 7, 2007)

JediJaina said:


> _First_ click on the third button from the left
> 
> _Then_ click on 13.14 and 15.16 to see Shishio and Tomoe covers.


Glad they didn't do any major changes with Shishio. Tomoe and Kenshin look fine as well. Though Soujiro looks slightly older with his redesign.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Feb 8, 2007)

Some of them like Saito are really great. I don't like the extension of Kenshin's scar or Hiko's hair however.


----------



## chubby (Feb 8, 2007)

JediJaina said:


> _First_ click on the third button from the left
> 
> _Then_ click on 13.14 and 15.16 to see Shishio and Tomoe covers.


Wierd. Those covers don't even look like Watsuki drew them. He's changed a lot in terms of drawing style since RuroKen. Then again, it has been a decade.

I want to see the redesigns for Shishio, Yahiko, Enishi, and Tomoe.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Feb 8, 2007)

To be sincere I hardly think Watsuki will make such attempt as to revamp the characters completely. Mainly because that's a shit load of costume adding and its gonna take him ages to refurnish them. It's more likely going to be a 1 time special drawing set.


----------



## JJ (Feb 8, 2007)

BattousaiMS said:


> To be sincere I hardly think Watsuki will make such attempt as to revamp the characters completely. Mainly because that's a shit load of costume adding and its gonna take him ages to refurnish them. It's more likely going to be a 1 time special drawing set.




That's all it is. It's a special edition only commissioned for the most popular mangas and very expensive. 

If the anime had been able to go on, the animation was supposingly going to get some improvements. The only evidence is with the Japanese-only memorial episode.

>.>


----------



## cyu2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Where's Yahiko?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Feb 9, 2007)

Those new designs are very creative. I like Kenshin, Karou, and Jin'e. The new Jin'e especially shows his insanity.


----------



## AmazinG (Feb 9, 2007)

Aoshi looks so gay!!!! OMG it's horrible! Saito on the other hand looks awesome!


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2007)

These area hard to find?  I know a bookstore that carries them.  Anyway I really like the Saito, Cho, and Usui redesigns a lot.  The rest were ok, but not really that great.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 10, 2007)

Wait, I thought there was originally 28 volumes. o_o

Well, whatever is going on with that, this is still exciting news for all the RK fans out there. The sketches look awesome, especially Sanosuke.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 11, 2007)

I find the drawings, if we didn't have the originals to compare to would look good, but that because we have the originals I can't feel like I like really any of the new sketches at all. (I like the anji one a lot though.) I mean, Aoshi looks silly as hell with glasses. Hiko just looks utterly terrible and doesn't give off that aura of Godlyness, plus Kaoru's look has lost it's cuteness. Sanosuke doesn't looks as badass and I don't like that Saito has taken on the semblance of an unshaven scruffy fellow. That just doesn't fit him. He's the executioner of justice! You'd think he'd keep up his appearances. 

Lastly, I think the original drawnings were great. They captured what was intend and Kenshin and co all had that somewhat light charming appeal, but showed some seriousness.  

And, I want Shishio! Where is Shishio.


----------



## chubby (Feb 14, 2007)

The Kanzenban also includes a side story written by Watsuki called "Yahiko no Sakabato". And there are some pics of character re-colorings included.


*Spoiler*: _Jin-E_ 



Makes him look almost alien.





*Spoiler*: _Sanosuke_ 



Not much different here, just a change in clothes color.





*Spoiler*: _Hiko_ 








And I just got it confirmed that those sketches were done by Watsuki.


----------



## keisenju (Apr 7, 2007)

The early sketches of Chou of Juupongatana were later reused to draw a character for a fighting game for Neo Geo. That character bore, among others, the similarities of having one eye closed and carrying several katanas.


----------



## Freija (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyone got all the cover scans in HQ?


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 1, 2008)

America better fucking get this eventually (We are only getting the BIG Volumes at the moment, 3 volumes in a big format with color pictures)


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wait that's werid. I think your missing a few more sketch updates. One of them is gein. Other is shishio and then that little kid that fought kenshin in shishio arc that was a little faster then kenshin and was like crazy and killed his family and all. i forgot his name. But i found a few but it's kinda small. Sorry people but i must say. Gein looks so damn young. I think girls will fall for him...how old was he again? 80 or so?

Gein


Shishio


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 20, 2011)

... Hmm, in most cases the original look is better  . Aoshi just doesn't fit in glasses, for one thing. Makes him look too much like Kanryuu... 

The Kenshin-gumi's okay though - and Kaoru & Misao's new looks are actually cuter than before


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 20, 2011)

I like me dem Cho, Saito, Hanya, & Jin-E

Also funny how Watsuki just ignores the colorings in the anime. You don't see that very much among big-name Shonens (see Gaara's original colors vs. after his appearance in the anime).


----------



## Velocity (Apr 20, 2011)

I love Kenshin's, Kaoru's and Saito's new designs!


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 20, 2011)

Wait, Gein as a Bishonen?
....Creepy


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2011)

I still find the original designs much better.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just so happen to see a few are missing. Mind if i can post them?
and again. sorry for being small

Megumi


Yahiko


Tsubame (2 version of the akebeko waitress dresses)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Soujiro Seta 


Kenshin with only 1 scar 


Enishi (surprise no post O-o)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Tomoe (if missing)


if i find anyone else. i'll post it up


----------



## Rene (Apr 20, 2011)

Blade said:


> I still find the original designs much better.


Gotta agree with this.

Also in regards with colouring I find that Hiko's anime colouring suits him far better.

In general I prefer his anime look since his face seems less Bishoneny to me.


----------



## TSC (May 6, 2011)

I know this is old thread but I notice few images are missing that some may want to see here are remaining that is missing:

1. Some redesigns of people from the Bakamatsu:

top left: Ryouma Sakamoto
top right in from top clockwise: 
Kirino Toshiaki, 
Okada Izo, 
Kawakami Gensai, 
Tanaka Shinbei.
 the 4 greatest hitokiri
bottom right: 
Ōkubo Toshimichi(left) 
Saigo Takamori(right)

middle left clockwise starting from far left: 
Shinsaku Takasugi, 
Rui Xuan Ban Hisashi, 
Kogoro Katsura.

bottom: Sonzo Sagara


------------

2. The Shinsengumi

top three: 
Jin'e Udou(left), 
Souji Okita(center), 
Hajime Saito(right)

bottom left two:
Hijikata Toshizo(top)
Kondo Isami(bottom)

bottom right-clockwise:
Saito, 
Nagakura Shinpachi, 
Harada Sanosuke, 
Souji Okita.


*Interestingly, it says there that Jin'e's former squad he was under was the 1st which is Okita's. 


----------

3.
most of these you can figure out but the two on top right might be confusing to guess. Top one is Tsukioka Tsunan and below him is Kanryu Takeda

--------------

4. raijuta, yutaro, eiji

*Spoiler*: __ 







---------------

5. Megumi


*Spoiler*: __ 







------------

6. the 6 comrades


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2011)

nice new designs


----------

